# Commentary on Revelation - Wilhelmus a'Brakel



## JM (Aug 3, 2020)

Revelation 20:2-3: Although the devil is extremely evil, he lacks the power to exercise his wickedness at will. All he does and has done is only by permission of the Lord Jesus, where by graduation and duration are appointed. The devils fear the bottomless pit, so they prayed to the Lord Jesus not to banish them to it. Now he is caught, bound, and cast into the pit, chained and sealed therein, so that he should deceive the Nations no more.

He is a murderer, he spreads heresy, he blinds the senses of unbelievers, rules over them, and keeps them imprisoned in his snare, and wars against believers in their different ways. But now this will be cut off from him, and that for a period of 1000 years, a specific and determined period of a thousand years or so, till the thousand years should be fulfilled and no longer, for after that he must be loose a little season.

This is not meant to say that there will be no devils roaming the earth during these thousand years. For he will always roam like a roaring lion, looking for someone to devour. This refers to his public presence: he cannot form a public standing party against the church as previously, first through the heathen emperors, and later through the Antichrist, or what he will do again through Gog and Magog after the millennium. - Wilhelmus a'Brakel, pg. 325 Commentary on Revelation

Reactions: Like 2


----------

